# New York State Brook Trout Record



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

My dad sent me an email today which he had received from a firend. His friend owns a cabin in the adirondacks where we go fishing every so often. It just happens that his friend recently caught the new state record Brook Trout up there on the fly. It was 4lb. 2oz., caught shortly after the old record was retired to historical standing.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Never caught a brookie myself, but I do know that is a really big for a brook trout. Nice fish....record should stand for quite a while!

teeray


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

not just really big...............but deserves a freaking huge description.

I've seen two brook trout in the wild over 15"

Jason


----------



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

caught on the fly??? looks like a spinning rod in his hand, and that's a pretty sweet catch and release stringer.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought that looked like a spinning rod too, but did not want to mention it. Then I looked at the green line going across the guys chest and thought it might be the line from a fly rod. Never thought of the fact that it was a stringer...but now I think it might be. I sure hope that beautiful brookie was released....I think it was Lee Wullf who said that trout are too precious to only be caught once.

teeray


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Teeray. hows this for a brookie......JIM


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Parrothead Jim,

Holy Crap! That dwarfs the other one! I won't even bother to ask where that was caught, for two reasons: 1) It is probably not a place I've ever heard of, and 2) I would not want to tell if it was me!. 

What a beauty. Do you mind if I ask if that was a typical fish for that body of water?

BTW...sure glad that fish fell to a fellow Jimmy phan. Finz Up.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Ray, That fish was caught in the Minipi area in Labrador a few years back. I was catching them on a wacky colored fly that I tied up. These fish would hit any kind of streamer as long as it had bright colors. I tied up a bunch of matukas in red and yellow, purple and orange, red and orange, it did not make a difference. This is an average size fish . The biggest one that I got went close to 8 pounds. What was real fun was catching them on big dry flys. The colors on the fish were real bright. The picture does not give the fish justice. We did not see the sun for one week. And you talk about rain. It rained so hard that it would almost take your breath away. The last time I talked to you were going to the Keys for some tarpon. Did you ever make it down there?..........JIM


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

PH Jim,

I was right...I've never heard of Minipi before, but I know Labrador is one of those dream fishing destinations. Must have been an awesome trip. Especially brookies that big hitting on dry flys...amazing. Reminds me of a song..."Someday I Will".

The tarpon fishing was something I'd hoped to do while on Islamorada for my wedding, but that got changed to a Jamaican location at the last minute due to Hurricane Charlie. Not much flyfishing in Jamaica...


----------

